# Site Stats now Available : Sept03-Dec 03



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 1, 2004)

I've been a little lax in posting this info lately.

Here are the short summaries of site traffic for MT between September and December 2003.

Bit of a dip in November, but over all, we're averaging about 10Gigs a month in traffic, and about 80,000 visitors.  

December specifics:
- We had over 400 downloads of the free July issue of MT Mag.
- 90% of our visitors are using Internet Explorer
- The forums continue to be our most popular feature, generating 500,000 hits.
- Average Users per Day = 2,585.26
- Canada leads the nations in visiting MT. (.CA domains)
- .com and .net, domains account for 89.2% of our traffic.


*September 2003*
Time Period	September 01, 2003, 12:00:56 AM to October 01, 2003, 12:00:21 AM
Total Data Transferred	12.46 gigabytes
Total Visiting Users	82,142

*October 2003*
Time Period	October 01, 2003, 12:00:29 AM to November 01, 2003, 12:00:06 AM
Total Data Transferred	11.91 gigabytes
Total Visiting Users	79,927

*November 2003 (Partial Logs)*
Time Period	November 01, 2003, 12:00:29 AM to December 01, 2003, 12:00:01 AM
Total Data Transferred	8.69 gigabytes
Total Visiting Users	69,031

*December 2003*
Time Period	December 01, 2003, 12:00:07 AM to January 01, 2004, 12:00:00 AM
Total Data Transferred	10.19 gigabytes
Total Visiting Users	80,143


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 1, 2004)

Cool stuff! Keep up the good work:asian:


----------

